# My daily rituals & tricks



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Some of the things i started doing and sticking to, that makes a difference in the long run:


*Meditation/breathing exercises*: Breathing slowly in, holding the breath for a period, and letting it slowly back out. Doing this while meditating really makes you feel better within minutes. 


*Diet:* Eathing healthy. Several meals a day, not just 1 or 2 big one. Also have healthy snacks available, fruits, nuts etc.


*Music*: Just listening to music that makes you feel good.


*Excercise*: Going back and forth to the gym for a good workout can be a bit much. A small jog or a home bodyweight-workout is more than enough.


*Supplements*: B-vitamins, Magnezium, Zink, Omega3. They all have a positive effect on your brain/nervous system, which is what we wanna target.


*Personal hygiene*: Take a shower daily, wear clean clothes etc. Sometimes it actually feels bad to do this, like you are some kind of fraud. But it helps after you get used to it.


*Positive plans*: Finding things the next hour, day and week that you look forward to. Even really small things can help, just plan for it and look forward to it.


*Momentun*: This is crucial! Build momentum for your mind. Focus on the things that you want more of. Whatever you feed your mind, is what you get more of. The bigger momentun you have, the harder it is to drift away when triggers appear.


*Laughter*: looking at funny memes, talk to a funny friend, watch a comedy show etc. At least once a day, take some time to make yourself laugh somehow. Remind yourself life is not serious :smile:


*Difusing:* Make it a habit where you difuse your thoughts by acknowledge that they're there. Then say: yeah, you got a point. Then just move on. Don't give them weight.

Alot of it sounds pretty basic, i know. But when you start combining these things, and sticking to it, it does help. More importantly, it builds momentum!

I forgot to edit in:


*Alcohol: *Yes. When you are not feeling to good, and you don't have anything to do. Drink a small amount of alcohol. It really lessens the symptons and helps you relax and ground yourself. I way prefer booze mixed with natural apple juice or something, over a beer. I find beer quite triggering.


----------



## KJames (Feb 29, 2016)

Great post! Thank you!


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

Nice post. Really agree with the momentum thing especially. I've noticed how important that is when I have a few busy days back to back and I'm forced to just get outside and get on with life rather than sit behind the computer or whatever.


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Autonomic Space Monkey said:


> I do like memes!












Here you go


----------

